# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Как правильно играть с собакой

## sez81

Подскажите пожалуйста,как правильно играть? Кобелю 2 года,в лесу играем с шишками(одну бросаю,он приносин и видит в руках вторую -бросает в ноги,а я выбрасываю ту что в руке и поднимаю с земли),все как бы хорошо.Сделал с мешкавины 2 валика-один бросаю,он бежит за ним и возвращается,видит второй ,но первый не отдает,даже если и второй валик прыгучий, ползучий(а если бросаю второй, то он бежит с первым в зубах, а там ложиться и выбирает лучший).По команде дай - отдает,но если за веревочку поймал. Дрессировал механическим способом(сидеть-нажим ,потом похвала и лакомство). Попробывал игровым способом - все намного лучше(лег-игрушка и игра),ложиться сам с огромным желанием.Сейчас то понимаю , что не правильно дрессировал ,но что сделано то сделано,буду пробовать исправить игрой. Как улучшить доверие и интерес к хозяину? Какие игры хороши для контакта собака- хозяин? Может есть видео? В чем мои ошибки? Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Tatjana

Здравствуйте!
На форуме очень много информации по обучению и игре. Много выложено видео. На ютубе у меня есть свой канал wwwcanisee . Там около 150 обучающих видео. Надеюсь Вы найдёте ответы на свои вопросы. 
А из какого Вы города? Может есть смысл обратиться к специалисту, чем самому изобретать велосипед? :Ab:

----------


## sez81

Живу в Украине,город небольшой и инструкторов нет.За видео огромное спасибо,многого у вас узнал(мяч под рукой, лакомство во рту) и кое-что уже получается,нигде этого не видел(скрывают наверно).Огромнейшее спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tatjana

Рада, что чем-то смогла помочь!)

----------


## Елена36rus

Tatjana, не знаю в той ли теме пишу, но у меня возник вопрос в связи с недавним поведением моего пёски. Кобель немецкой овчарки(шоу) 11мес. во время разгрузочной игры после занятий, или на занятиях с применением МО, стал буквально орать или лаять от желания забрать предмет, это проявляется буквально 2-3 раз. Я не знаю как реагировать,один раз мы продолжили занятие без подкрепления этого поведения, сегодня моментально прекратила игру и ушла. Мне кажется это как то связано с моим статусом, возможно как то изменить положение, подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Tatjana

Здравствуйте, Елена!
Посмотрите  эту тему http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=29 Там как раз показана и описана ситуация с истерикой на мотивационном предмете и какой есть вариант для решения данной проблемы.

----------


## Елена36rus

Спасибо Татьяна, я уже читала эту тему, но сейчас перечитала более внимательно.Да мне тоже очень тяжело получить состояние покоя после борьбы, заметила если после борьбы отпустить игрушку то он тут же подбегает с ней ко мне и быстро отдаёт по команде, а если во время борьбы дать команду на отпуск, то приходиться долго ждать успокоения пока он растиснет зубы. Кстати у его отца тоже такая проблема(не отпускает рукав) поэтому я с детства старалась уделить внимание быстрому отпуску и всё вроде было хорошо до недавнего времени и тут вдруг нате. Я правильно поняла, делать отпуски через психологическое давление и переводить в социальный инстинкт , а затем можно продолжить игру ?

----------


## Елена36rus

Посмотрела ролик на 4 странице, во многом похожее поведение с моим псом, правда мой орёт поменьше , надеюсь это к лучшему!!! Татьяна просто покланяюсь вашему терпению! Вы настоящий инструктор!

----------


## Tatjana

Елена, спасибо за добрые слова!  :Ax: 




> Я правильно поняла, делать отпуски через психологическое давление и переводить в социальный инстинкт , а затем можно продолжить игру ?


Да, совершенно верно. 
К концу обучения Карлос вообще перестал верещать.

----------


## Tatjana

Тоже не плохая информация о том, как играть и какие понятия вкладываются в элемент игры:

----------

